# Pittsburgh bottle show!



## JOETHECROW (Oct 31, 2011)

Coming up soon,...Anyone here going? My friend Bob will have a table there Tom and I talked about possibly getting a table too....I'll check and get the exact date and time....


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 2, 2011)

Joe,

 I think it is the 13th of November.  Great show!  I am going even if I don't get a table.

 PD


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 2, 2011)

"Nov 13, 2011 
 Pittsburgh, PA	The Pittsburgh Antique Bottle Club Anual Show & Sale, 9am-2pm, early buyers 7am, at The Ice Garden, Rostraver Twp., Exit 46B of I-70, 4.1 miles north. Info: BOB DeCROO, 694 Fayette City Rd., Fayette City, PA 15438, PH: (724) 326-8741 or JAY HAWKINS, 1280 Mt. Pleasant Rd., West Newton, PA 15089, PH: (724) 872-6013." Thanks to Reggie.


----------



## blade (Nov 3, 2011)

Does this show get a decent turn-out ?  I live in Lititz and don't want to drive the 5 hours if it's a small show.
 Chris


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 3, 2011)

I was considering going. I have never been. There seem to be quite a few Pittsburgh area collectors so it should be a decent size show. Anyone go last year?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't have a terribly large amount of bottle shows under my belt Matt, (I've been to Lowell, Keene, Buffalo, Rochester, and Pittsburgh,... but compared to say, Baltimore or Keene, It would probably be a let down....It's a good show, don't get me wrong, Just not on the scale of those higher end shows...I've been twice with Tom, and I would say attendence is "medium"....


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 3, 2011)

there isnt much that compares to Baltimore show, I dont expect that.

 It sounds like it is a reasonally good show. I'm going to plan on going unless something comes up.
 Will probably drive up the night before, its bit of a long haul up there.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 3, 2011)

Cool,...perhaps we'll get to talk medicines a little bit...Hope I get to go too.


----------



## LtlBtl (Nov 4, 2011)

Just got off phone w/Bob DeCroo, one of the contacts for show. They have over 90 tables sold and expect to be at max for show-105ish. 
 They are expecting a good turnout as far as buyers too as lots of questions have been being fielded as well.

 He said  to contact him w/any questions.  724-326-8741
 Mike


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 7, 2011)

Not that much compares to Keene or Balt, but I would rate this show at around a 7+ in comparison.  Nice show overall.  I have gotten some great deals at this show.  If you're not in a hot diggin spot, definately worth the drive.  Nice folks too!

 PD


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 7, 2011)

I got an email on Friday telling me that there would be a Breweriana / antique bottle show in Madison on Saturday. Got there first thing in the morning...
 Maybe 12 tables, about three with blob and early crown sodas and beers, two guys that had a few medicines and inks mixed in, and all the rest was lighted beer signs, cans, etc. Very disappointing. 
 Then again, I have only been to the Elkton show and the Baltimore show.  Elkton is small but I always found some good bottles there. The Baltimore show, well that sort of spoils you.  
 The Milwaukee show is supposed to be good.  Unfortunately it is on a Sunday and I have trouble justifying skipping church for a bottle show.  At least for the Baltimore I could run out there in the afternoon.  The drive to Milwaukee may be too long....but you never know.
 Hope you all have good fortune at the Pittsburgh show!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> I got an email on Friday telling me that there would be a Breweriana / antique bottle show in Madison on Saturday. Got there first thing in the morning...
> Maybe 12 tables, about three with blob and early crown sodas and beers, two guys that had a few medicines and inks mixed in, and all the rest was lighted beer signs, cans, etc. Very disappointing.
> ...


 
 Bottle shows ARE church for me! LOL []


----------



## KBbottles (Nov 7, 2011)

Ill be at the Oakland NJ show.  Counting down the days!!!


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 9, 2011)

I reserved a table today.  Talked with Bob for a bit, seems like a real nice guy.  He said they had one table left and it would be their largest show yet.  Who all from the forum is going?

 PD


----------



## LtlBtl (Nov 10, 2011)

Penn Digger is right - one table left as of 9:00 PM Wednesday. At the club meeting last night, there was definitely a buzz about the show. Some members have had a pretty good summers digging and scoring collections.


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 13, 2011)

Show did sell out.  Crowd seemed a little light or broke.  Heard quite a few people didn't sell much at all.  I did alright, more than covered the trip.  Scored an elusive local that I had only ever dug shards of.  Met Gunther for the first time, visited with digswithstick and Bob.  Overall nice time at the show.

 On the downside, I will pack my own lunch next year.  Watched the girls in the kitchen handle money and then food without ever washing their hands or putting on gloves even.  I made it a point to make sure some other people noticed it too.

 PD


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice to meet you there PD.  I added a post on my blog about the show even though I wasnt there long.
 http://antiquemedicines.com/blog/?p=903


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey Matt....Penn Digger mentioned you were looking for me there today,...sorry I couldn't make it, I was really looking forward to meeting you and talking meds... 

 P.S. (Too funny about the PD (non) photos in your blog...)[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 13, 2011)

Bob Watson, thanks for helping me out.  Gunther/AntiqueMeds, you must have edited me out of your photo.  Sorry you couldn't make the show Joe.

 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 14, 2011)

Just wanted to give Tom (PD) some credit and a thank you....He knew I couldn't make it, and brought me back a nice clean little aqua polar star cough cure for my collection of star themed bottles...very thoughtful...Thanks Tom,...you da man![]


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks Joe.  You deserve it, star bottle.  Those girls at the show making the food with money scum bacteria/germs still bother me.

 Glad you like your bottle.

 PD


----------

